# Favorite semi-automatic round?



## Guest

Well, like the name of this thread says. Vote on your favorite semi-automatic handgun round.


----------



## Shipwreck

As much fun as a 1911 in 45 is to shoot, I gotta say that 9mm is my fav. That's all I currently have, and unless I break down and get an HK45 when they come out in 2007, I plan to stick w/ 9mm. Much cheaper.


----------



## hberttmank

My favorite is the 45, but I shoot more 9mm, because of the price difference.


----------



## jonathon

.45 Auto, but .357 SIG is a close second...

Used to shoot a lot of 9mm though. Everyone should own a double stack 9


----------



## P97

My favorite is the .45 and I roll my own.


----------



## Reliable

There is just something magical about the 45 ACP making it my favorite round but I usually shoot more 9mm because of the economics.


----------



## Delta Force

10mm all the way!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Splitter

45ACP

Slow and low, that is the tempo.....


----------



## Hal8000

.45 ACP is definitely fun to shoot and I shoot a fair amount of it. The .45 can not be argued with for personal protection, but 9mm got my vote...

Most of my pistols are in 9mm. They are high capacity, balanced, reliable, accurate, economical to shoot, and designed around the bullett...

If the SHTF happens, outside of the .22 long rifle, I believe 9mm ammunition will be the most readily available. It's NATO and used by almost every Government around the world. It's my personal opinion that the 9mm will out live the .45ACP for this reason...

While moderate in recoil, 9mm is undoubtedly a renown man stopper. Women, children, small hands and large can all shoot the venerable 9mm... 

Heck, even Wild Bill Hickok used this cailber (.36)... If it's good enough for him, it's good enough for me... :-D


----------



## Richard

I truly love to shoot 9x18mms and then 45acps. Regards, Richard


----------



## Guest

Since we are talking about handguns and not a Thompson submachine gun then I would have to say 9mm rather than .45ACP.


----------



## Method

Maser said:


> Since we are talking about handguns and not a Thompson submachine gun then I would have to say 9mm rather than .45ACP.


mmmm....thompson sub-machine gun. 8)


----------



## Vom Kriege

.22lr


----------



## 1911driver

*favorite round*

It's real close between a .45 ACP and a .38 Super. I enjoy shooting both equally well, but carry the .45 ACP for PP.


----------



## Ala Dan

Most definitely, the .45 ACP. I own more handguns chambered for
it than any other cartridge.


----------



## raveneap

Have to say 9mm based on cost but the .45 is right up there - come to think of it, so's the .40.


----------



## Poduck

9MM for me! :-D


----------



## jwkimber45

.45 ACP!!! :shock:


----------



## Shipwreck

C'mon. I know all U 25ACP guys are just lurking. Stand up you guys!!!

:-D :-D :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DennyCrane

9mm = good 8) 8) 8)


----------



## 2400

P97 said:


> My favorite is the .45 and I roll my own.


+1


----------



## Guest

Shipwreck said:


> C'mon. I know all U 25ACP guys are just lurking. Stand up you guys!!!
> 
> :-D :-D :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL!!!!! Yeah, come on guys. Yeah, i'm sure no one here would trust the lives of themselves or/and their family's to a .25ACP, but hey they're sure fun to target shoot and plink with.


----------



## Zerwas

My vote is for both the 40 and 45acp. Good 40 caliber ammunition is every bit as good as the 45 for PP (but you gotta drive the bullet to the right spot).


----------



## Bob Wright

I'd go with the .45 ACP, but its because I haven't had much experience with the 10mm.

The .45 seems to hold its velocity better down range and thus is a little more effective at distances over fifty yards. I've shot crows at ranges of fifty to seventy-five yards with the .45, and I've seen some groundhogs taken at about the same ranges.

My .44 Magnum killed them deader or course.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright

What, no votes for the 2.5mm Liliput?

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie

+1 Delta Force

10 mm is da man............ :smt082


----------



## cdouglas40

*My favorite ammo*

I voted 9mm because I can get cci blazer for 5 bucks a box of 50. However Walmart has .40 caliber ammo for 15.98 a box of 100. And the more ammo I have the more I can shoot. God knows I need the pratice.
I would like to see 45 gap ammo come down some so I can break in my xd. I guess I'll have to wait on that one. So it's a toss up between 9mm and .40 caliber.


----------



## "JB"

Shot plenty of the 9mm stuff but love the .45 ACP.... have a .45 ACP revolver for now.

[img:4601:3006:1796a66285]http://www.taurususaphotos.com/new100703/455sh4.jpg[/img:1796a66285]

I plan on a 1911 A! for my next purchase.... then if I can ever afford it the .50 GI is next on the line up :-D

[img:500:375:1796a66285]http://www.guncrafterindustries.com/graphics/images/cartridge_1_500.jpg[/img:1796a66285]


----------



## Guest

I want to try shooting the .50 GI sometime. Looks very effective at close ranges such as 15-20 yards.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz

I'm one of those oddballs who likes .40 S&W :-D


----------



## Baldy

*American as Apple Pie.*

:-D The old 45 ACP. I roll my own for about $3.70 to $4.25 depending on what bullet I use. I have worked up some good loads for it and it's fun to shoot. Plus the leauge down here I want to get into shoots mostly 45's.


----------



## kvnsll

You just haven't fired a pistol round until you fire a 10mm.


----------



## Clyde

38 Super

May upgrade to 9x23


----------



## jwkimber45

Baldy said:


> :-D The old 45 ACP. I roll my own for about $3.70 to $4.25 depending on what bullet I use. I have worked up some good loads for it and it's fun to shoot. Plus the leauge down here I want to get into shoots mostly 45's.


+1 and hell yes!!!


----------



## Charlie

kvnsll said:


> You just haven't fired a pistol round until you fire a 10mm.


Another shooter who appreciates the fabulous 10mm. :smt068 :smt068


----------



## Grayfox

.45acp for me. Right along with its best platform, the 1911 pistol. I reload so cost isn't a problem.


----------



## Rustycompass

~ 45 acp ~


----------



## john doe.

Since I shoot a G23 I have to say .40. I do own a .25 Raven Arms but am missing some parts. The safety is pretty dangerous anyway so it’s probably better that way.


----------



## Benzbuilder

.45 acp, I shoot it the most in bullseye. I also carry it everyday. IMHO, you can't beat 100 years of refinement!


----------



## vtrguy

9mm ,its way cost effective and as much as I shoot thats a good thing!!


----------



## HannibalTheCrow

Most definitly my S&W 9mm model 910.


----------



## Revolver

For me it's a toss-up between the 9mm Luger and .45 ACP.


----------



## Revolver

Baldy said:


> :-D The old 45 ACP. I roll my own for about $3.70 to $4.25 depending on what bullet I use. I have worked up some good loads for it and it's fun to shoot. Plus the leauge down here I want to get into shoots mostly 45's.


$3.70 to $4.25 a round!? Those better be some damn good rounds!:smt082

But yeah, I get what you're saying.


----------



## traincop

9mm all the way .I sold all my 40 cals . I was carrying my g23 for a week with a g17 as a reload mag. Good thing i never had to use it.So the g23 got replaced by a g19 now every thing is kiss . G19,G17&g34 all the same mag i cant go wrong.


----------



## gene

45 acp load all my ammo.


----------



## Ponch

Will always shoot 9mm more often as the ammo is less expensive even when I get my new 45 I'm sure the 9mm will still prevail if nothong else, cost of ammo


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

10mm.......:watching:


----------



## Charlie

LARRYSTARLING said:


> 10mm.......:watching:


:smt028 *10MM IS IT!!!!! PURE POWER!!!* :smt023 :smt023


----------



## drummin man 627

*Favorite Home Defence Ammo*

.357 mag. I keep Cor-Bon 110 gr JHP in a 2 1/2 in. revolver


----------



## -gunut-

.45 ACP! :smt1099


----------



## james

45 acp. I still use Speer 200 GR. HPS. Use 200GR swc for practice. These shoot close to the same POA.
James:smt083 :smt1099


----------



## Stachie

Why does it always come down to 9mm vs. .45 ACP?


----------



## big dutchman

i have to go with the 357 sig. i love the accuracy, energy, and mag capacity it provides. wish the rounds were cheaper though


----------



## RUGER45

I have to go with the 40cal round.:smt023


----------



## fitron92

9mm for me.


----------



## caustic

isn't it interesting. I voted 9mm. I regularly use 9mm, 10mm, 45acp and 357 magnum. I choose 9mm because of economy, size and weight efficent platforms, it's popularity all over the planet. It is the centerfire round I have the most experience with. It's been putting down the opposition for over a century. It's versatile. You can carry a whole lot of it if need be. It's pretty flat shooting. Readministering pb for serious social purposes is about a tenth of a second away in skilled hands. The pistols chambered for it often have quite the 
onboard capacity. It seems to be more accurate than the .40. Probably the best reason I choose it is....reliability! You don't often see 9's choking on what they eat! :smt023


----------



## mw1311

I voted 40 S&W. A good compromise between stopping power and mag capacity. However...for me it depends on the gun...for 1911's it's 45. for compact "hightech" guns it's the .40


----------



## nissan94

*shooter*

which ever is in the hands of a man who can hit what he shoots at.
i use a shotgun for home. but have found a couple of types of 22lr ammo
im confident in to stop a mugger. this after about 1400 rds thru the berreta, 
so i know at 20 ft i can hit what i shoot at, relatively quickly.i also was experimenting with different types of rds. im still looking at this. but the cci
quick shok does some real nasty work as long as it is in something with body density.. if shot at solid oak wood 2by12 it didnt separate until it exited.
outperformed the hypervelocity cci lr. 
in animal flesh the shok is really messy tho. id hate to be hit with it any where. so if u are like me and like the 22lr for pocket pistol . you might want to give the shok a look. im still looking tho.
still the most important factor is hitting what u shoot at,in my opinion


----------



## PenguinRunway

Why doesn't anyone like 40?


----------



## mw1311

PenguinRunway said:


> Why doesn't anyone like 40?


I like it.


----------



## 2400

PenguinRunway said:


> Why doesn't anyone like 40?


I like it just fine but I carry a 45.


----------



## Baldy

I like to shoot all calibers but my defense round and carry is the Speers Lawman .45/200gr hollow point.


----------



## GR8GIFT

1st 45 ACP
2nd 22 LR
3rd 38 Special


2 S&W Model 52-1's 38 special target pistols blued
3 S&W 41's 22LR target pistols Blued
1 Ruger MKI T512 Blue
2 SA GI 45's 1 OD Amory Kote and 1 Parkerized
1 SA Loaded 45 OD Amory Kote 
1 WC Compact 45 Black Armor Tuff 
1 RRA Hardball 45 Blue
NRA and North American Hunting Club Life Member

In case of emergency dial 1911a1 for assistance


----------



## Chow Chow

50 action express any caliber weaker than that is for little girls and elderly womenPopcornsmilie


----------



## Dr.K

I once saw a movie called "Love & a .45".:watching: I must say even though I shoot the 9mm alot, there is always a bigger smile on my face when I blast off some fourfives.:smt023


----------



## PKO220

In a automatic I like the 45 Auto, but a .357 Mag still has a little more ft/lbs of energy. :smt023


----------



## SuperDave

right now it's the .40 as i have yet to try the .45 acp. I just like the power in my hands when i shoot a .40:smt033


----------



## XD-45

12 gauge out of a Winchester Super X-2


----------



## stormbringerr

*9*

my favorite is 9mm i am most accurate with this round,i would hate to be caught in a serious situation with a 40 cal which i have some of, unless the wind of the bullet could knock people down.


----------



## Wagon Master

I gotta go with the 5.7x28 and shot placement all the way!


----------



## rasgun

a 9mm may expand, but a .45 never shrinks!!!

.45 has my vote


----------



## JimmySays

First is 45ACP. Second is whatever I'm carrying.22,32,357sig or mag,40,400 corbon,45LC or 454 Casull or a rock if thats all I have.


----------



## a1huntingsupply

I like the 10mm but settle for the 40.


----------



## mactex

My favorite has to the .22lr since it is very cheap and extremely fun. The 9mm would be my second choice.


----------



## Spyvie

*First post on this excellent forum...*

9mm for me, cause I can't justify the expense of a .45, and because I'm in love with my new FNP-9

It's cheap WWB from Sportsman Warehouse for me at the range, but I found a box of LE Ranger 147 GR. SXTs for $22 the other day. I'm thinking they should even the gap between a 9mm and a .40 a little, I haven't shot any yet though. And it's not like I have any ballistic gelatin to test them with.

I'm surprisingly accurate with my PPK .380 and 90 GR. Corbons, but that stuff aint cheap.


----------



## uncle ben

*9mm JCP*

9mm, JCP - good stopping power in a HP, less recoil which = better control for follow-up shots...for me

Why a .22 for home defence? I would think the stopping power would be nearly non-existant???


----------



## kenn

*Fave*

I vote for the .40 cal for defense - stopping power. But 9mm for the range.


----------



## kenn

_Why a .22 for home defence?_
I have heard theat 22's bounce around in you upon entry. is that true?


----------



## Mike Barham

kenn said:


> _Why a .22 for home defence?_
> I have heard theat 22's bounce around in you upon entry. is that true?


Like any other bullet, a .22 can be deflected by bone, and since it's lighter/smaller, it is more easily deflected. If it only encounters flesh, it will normally drill a pretty straight line. Shoot a few animals with one and you can see for yourself.


----------



## Snowman

Mike Barham said:


> Like any other bullet, a .22 can be deflected by bone, and since it's lighter/smaller, it is more easily deflected. If it only encounters flesh, it will normally drill a pretty straight line. Shoot a few animals with one and you can see for yourself.


Bingo. Like he said, the don't really "bounce" but are deflected unpredictably.


----------



## nukehayes

I had to vote for the .380Auto. It's a great little round, extremely fun to shoot in my PPK/S even if it is a tad expensive. I do carry it on occassion too, with 102gr. Golden sabers it will get the job done provided I do my part. I like the .45acp and definately have a 1911 in my future, it may just be a while.


----------



## niadhf

Maser said:


> LOL!!!!! Yeah, come on guys. Yeah, i'm sure no one here would trust the lives of themselves or/and their family's to a .25ACP, but hey they're sure fun to target shoot and plink with.


I carried a .25 for years. It was the best pocket pistol i could get for the time, which meant i carried all the time not some of the time. And those seecamp 32's (only other option at the time) were expensive and had like a 2 year waiting list

but its not my favorit semi auto cartridge.
thats 9x18,9,380 45 sort a four way tie :anim_lol:


----------



## niadhf

Benzbuilder said:


> .45 acp, .......... IMHO, you can't beat 100 years of refinement!


The 9x19mm Parabellum is a pistol cartridge introduced in 1902
The .45 ACP (11.43x23mm Automatic Colt Pistol) is a rimless pistol cartridge designed by firearms designer John Browning in 1905

just thought i would point that out. I know we think of 9mm as "newer" because it hit our shores later, just as we often forget that the 38 special (1902) was first loaded with Black powder.

Must i pick a favorite?
:smt033


----------



## submoa

Favorite? .45ACP... preferably using a well-tuned 1911

Most practical? 9x19mm 

I shoot 9mm.


----------



## wiseguy

I see I've got at least 7 others on my side when I say 10mm :smt071


----------



## hawcer

I voted 9mm...it's what I shoot the most.Eventhough I am more accurate and consistant with the 45.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I voted 45ACP but I really like a 40 too. A 9mm is a fun range gun for me but there's just something about a 45 that keeps me coming back for more..heh. I roll my own and yeah it still costs a good bit but I don't even consider cost when it comes to what I like to shoot. If I did I would have to get rid of a few of my long guns. Sure the 9mm is more common but I don't see the 45 ACP being pushed into the past and forgotten about...It just wont happen. there are too many people (like me) that see the 45 for what it is. One real effective round that can get done what you want in a hurry. I mean..a 25 acp is about useless but the ammo is still all over the place. That being said..the 45 ain't going anywhere..lol

I've not shot a 10mm enough to really give an educated opinion but I would like to get something chambered in 10 mm..The ones I have shot I really did like.

I wont go as far as to say it is the best at anything but It is for me. Modern ammo the way it is these days I really don't think it matters much as to what might be best to carry. I think that's great being everyone isn't going to like the bigger 45. Some like the capacity issue of the smaller rounds. I figure I carry one extra mag so if I can't get done what needs to be in 17 rounds It must be I'm the worst shot ever or it's a night of the living dead situation and I better be running like a scalded dog to begin with:smt082


----------



## yaonttwo

38 super


----------

